# Crystal River - Body found in river near Redstone



## brown (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks to the two kayakers that found the body from the accident that occured in Bogan Canyon on May 31. We miss our friend, Uriah.

I apologize for not writing up a full accident report, as it's been a difficult time. I intend on posting a report soon to share the experience, lessons learned, and inform friends and family of my account. It's been tough telling the story, and I'll do my best to keep my emotions out of the report while keeping the facts straight. 

Be safe and see ya on the river.

Romeo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

RIP. Glad there was some closure for friends and family. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## blkhrtnblueridge (Mar 9, 2013)

Uriah was a friend of mine.
I am glad to hear that his body has been found.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Romeo, please do update us on the actual event as it happened. I paddled with Barry Chamberlain who told me the story he was told of the event. I understand that kaykers where there next to his side when the drowning occurred. Please share what you can with us as it might make us all really think about the choices we make. Thanks, and hope everyone gets the emotional help they need.


----------

